# A little Sousa for the 4th



## timothyjuddviolin (Nov 1, 2011)

Sometimes Sousa gets a bad rap for not being "serious" but these marches are gems and every bit as great as any Strauss waltz. Listen here:

Happy Independence Day


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

I thought he was taken very seriously as a march genius and other music.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

And for people of a certain generation his music does not "embody qualities which are uniquely American." He will always be associated with this uniquely British institution:






As Moody said - some other great music as well. :cheers:


----------



## jtbell (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm going to go with a Second and three Thirds for the Fourth, myself:





















(with a few Sousa marches in between )


----------

